# 811 best SD output RESOLUTION



## mstone26 (Jan 9, 2007)

What resolution is used the most and looks the best for regular sd programming? I had my previous tv set to display everything at 1080i, but I got new plasma tv and I think sd channels look better when set to 480p, maybe because the 811 is only upconverting from 480i to 480p and then the tv does the rest. So what res do most people think looks the best for sd channels? I don't really watch the hd channels a lot and would just rather keep the best resolution for the sd channels.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Duplicate thread... Closing this one.

Remaining thread can be found here.


----------

